# Amplificador 400w, salida 43v



## marmoleda (Ene 16, 2010)

hola amigos, termine el ampli de 400w de construyasuvideorockola (200 por canal) un canal anda excelente y el otro no. Mido con el tester y mide 43v de continua :S,
Desconecte todo, medi la salida de un parlante la que anda y marca infinito (opcion continuidad en el tester) y en la otra no exactamente..
No se que pueda ser si alguien ya que la placa esta bien armada no hay pistas tocandose ni nada parecido.. me pueda hechar una mano
gracias


----------



## palomo (Ene 16, 2010)

47v. continua  pero B+ o B- de acuerdo a lo que te marque puedes empezar revisando los drivers de esa rama.

Del canal que esta funcionando bien con tu multimetro (me imagino que es digital por lo que dices que te marco infinito), intercala un condensador de 100nF con tu punta positiva y pon en corto la entrada de tu amplificador, conecta un foco en serie entre el tranformador y la red electrica, sin conectar ninguna bocina mide que no tengas mas de 500mV de CD a la salida (supongo que no ya que este funciona bien), apunta los voltajes que tienes en los transistores de salida asi como en los drivers, para que tengas una referencia y puedas comparar los voltajes con el canal que no te funciona, realisas el mismo procedimiento con el otro canal, pones tu foco, quitas todos los transistores de salida y mide si no tienes algun corto en la etapa preamplificadora, si asta aqui todo esta OK conectas unicamente 2 transistores por rama y has la prueba midiendo voltajes, si por alguna razon el foco se prende a FULL  el corto esta en la etapa amplificadora, mide que voltaje te da si B+ o B- y con eso ya sabes por donde revisar, no tengas miedo de quemar algun transistor, si tienes conectado el foco en este cae toda la tencion, si tienes alguna duda te invito a que leas el post **puesta en marcha de un amplificador** de fogonazo en el esta todo explicado.

Imagino que usaste el PCB que te da dicha pagina o diseñaste uno a tu gusto, si usaste el de la pagina puedes aislar la alimentacion de un canal, fijate que tiene unos puentes para la alimentacion del canal derecho no asi para el izquierdo, asi que aqui puedes darte alguna ideas como aislar la alimentacion de cada canal, te comento que el amigo NUK realizo el PCB de este amplificador para tener los canales separados, comentando que le funcionaron perfectamente y a mi gusto esta mejor posicionado que el que proporciona la pagina de construyasuvideorokola, el usó los 2SC5200 y complementario asi que aqui tienes otra posibilidad, el tema se encuentra en el post **Amplificador 200 ampliable a 400** mas o menos a la mitad de todo el tema ahí te da el PCB asi como la posicion de los componentes tu elijes.

Comenta como te va.

Saludos


----------



## marmoleda (Ene 16, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta, voy hacer esas pruebas como mensionas pero por lo que me imagino son los tips42c y el tip41c (no estoy seguro) pero comparando con la etapa que anda estos estan frios y los otros tibios.
lo mismo con los transistores los 2 1047 al igual que los b817 estan tibios mientras que la etapa que tengo de salida 40ypico de volts, estan frios.
Para evitar trabajo voy a comprar nuevos tips, si no cambia cambio transitores je
La pregunta es:
Se puede seguir usando el ampli teniendo voltaje en la salida (usando el canal que anda para esc musica; el otro no lo conecto obvio)..? no pasa nada?
el trafo es de alterna alimenta el ampli a 33v 0 33v y desde ahi hace rectificado
Puedo desconectarle el positivo del trafo del canal que no anda y usar solo 1 ?
gracias


----------



## palomo (Ene 16, 2010)

marmoleda dijo:


> pero comparando con la etapa que anda estos estan frios y los otros tibios.
> lo mismo con los transistores los 2 1047 al igual que los b817 estan tibios mientras que la etapa que tengo de salida 40ypico de volts, estan frios.



Canal que trabaja Frios  y donde tienes 40V a la salida ¿frios? 



marmoleda dijo:


> La pregunta es:
> Se puede seguir usando el ampli teniendo voltaje en la salida (usando el canal que anda para esc musica; el otro no lo conecto obvio)..? no pasa nada?
> el trafo es de alterna alimenta el ampli a 33v 0 33v y desde ahi hace rectificado
> Puedo desconectarle el positivo del trafo del canal que no anda y usar solo 1 ?
> gracias



De preferencia desconecta el positivo y el negativo del canal que no funciona, y ya checaste el capacitor de efecto miller este debe ser de mas de 200v, yo tube problemas con un poder por este capacitor ya que al ser de menor voltaje se pinchava dejando pasar voltaje a la salida, y te recomiendo que el capacitor de Bost-tramp sea mas de 100v con esto tienes un margen de mayor seguridad.

Saludos.


----------



## marmoleda (Ene 16, 2010)

hola capo, jajaja como me rei
Perdon... me exprese muy mal  
Andar frio ... no creo  bueno lo que quise decir es que observando el comportamiento de un canal y el otro dichos transistores estaban frios.
Y como vos bien decis el capacitor de 63v de carga como dice en el esquema, actualmente estoy usando uno de 50v ahi nomas.. ya empezando por ahi lo tendria que cambiar
y los capacitores de poliester son los valores indicados.
Vamos a ver que pasa directamente cambio los tips y luego en todo caso los transistores asi me ahorro trabajo de medir todo; total no volo nada, ni tampoco calienta tanto 
Use un solo canal casi al mango se escuchaba desde la esquina joz (con UN SUBWOOFER DE 250 RMS DEL AUTO Y UN TWISTER (woofers no. ya que los tengo que comprar. Y yo tengo un buen oido y se escucha excelente)
Impresionante


----------



## castro (Ene 16, 2010)

teniendo un canal bueno...es un gran recurso para reparar el otro; hace tiempo construi un amplificador y tube una situacion similar y la verdad era un transistorcito pequeño; y esta es la hora y no se que falla presentaba; por que al medirlo no mostraba ninguna falla. creo que la falla aparecia cuando se energizaba el circuito


----------



## marmoleda (Ene 16, 2010)

Es cierto lo que vos decis Castro es muy probable ahora la casa de electronica esta cerrada  je sino me iria Pero para mi es o el transistor pequeño y bien los tips..asique bueno el lunes los cambio y les cuento.. jePorque esta todo ok osea la placa esta impecable, los componentes son todos nuevos y tampoco son falcificados (en el caso de los transistores de potencia)Gracias al cielo no sabes el miedo que me dio conectar por primera vez el ampli jeje pense q volaba todo jeje no soy millonario para andar gastando ya que en 4 meses me caso y... soy un laburante jeje no me sobra  jejejeLa verdad yo teniendo buen oido; y al mismo tiempo deseando alto volumen con buen sonido.. sin gastar plata. Estando sin señal de entrada puse mi oido en el parlante 0.1 de ruido impecable.Conocimientos teoricos mas que en el estudio lo aprendi un poco por mi papa que estudio en el industrial y otra parte desarmando, armando quemando  y sacando mis conclusiones ahora realmente gracias a forosdeelectronica fui aprendiendo mas sobre lo teorico y demas....
 Se los recomiendo este ampli. Y para mi Los parlantes son todo..


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 16, 2010)

Si puedes sube alguna foto para ver. Puede que tengas los tr o drivers invertidos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## marmoleda (Ene 16, 2010)

aca no tengo el ampli mañana lo subo gracias juan


----------



## marmoleda (Ene 18, 2010)

Aca estan las fotos y estan todos los componentes como dice el esquema no hay ninguno alrevez. No se si se puede apreciar bien como veran ya que mi camara es un tanto pobre  jeje tiene 2 megapixels pero bueno. Hasta ahora lo que hice fue comparar ambos canales y no noto ninguna diferencia diodos, los transistores .. (con el tester tiene varias funciones como la de continuidad, voltaje etc como ustedes sabras; me manejo de esa manera ya que voltimetro no tengo) No entiendo que pueda ser..  si alguien tiene experiencia que me pueda hechar una mano


----------



## palomo (Ene 18, 2010)

Los cables con los que le pones señal no son los adecuados, estos deben de ser blindados ya que pueden traerte problemas de interferencia, de preferencia cambialos, y los de alimentacion estaria bueno que los pusieras de un calibre mas gruesos, y dime no seria mejor que tomaras como un reto hechar a funcionar el canal asi puedes aprender un poco mas, en vez de cambiar todos los transistores y gastar plata, y mis mejores deseos con el paso que has tomado nadamas lei **me  caso en 4 meses** y me acorde de mi peor pesadilla espero que a vos te valla mejor.

Saludos


----------



## marmoleda (Ene 18, 2010)

jajajajajajajjajaajajaj  si gracias por la recomendacion del casamiento si por suerte hace bastante que convivo y estoy mas que seguro de como me llamo jeje jejee  mira gracias por todo ya lo solucione y lo que decis de los cables en la entrada de señal, voy a ponerle blindados solo que tuve que ponerlo con cables comunes porque fue de prueba. 
Cambie los capacitores de poliester estaban como sulfatados va medio raros... y los cambie y anda! se ve que hacia continuidad y dejaba pasar la corriente sino me equiboco era eso porque ademas por las dudas cambie los capacitores ceramicos. 
Nos vemos


----------



## palomo (Ene 18, 2010)

BRAVO Otro exito mas a la perseverancia, que lo disfrutes y espero que nos puedas presumir a tu bichito en el post **FOtos de amplificadores Hechos en casa**  ya montado en su chasis.

Saludos.


----------



## skinverde (Feb 15, 2010)

Estimados...
Con respecto a la alimentacion de este amplificador..
será posible su funcionamiento con un trafo 
cuyo secundario es 30x0x30 Volt.???

gracias y saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2010)

skinverde dijo:


> Estimados...
> Con respecto a la alimentacion de este amplificador..
> será posible su funcionamiento con un trafo
> cuyo secundario es 30x0x30 Volt.???
> ...



yo lo probe con un trafo de 25+25  de 5 amper  y andubo muy bien
con uno de 33+33 tambien funciono bien
con uno de 31+30 tambien andubo lo unico fijate si tenes los 12 amper asi funciona mejor 
suerte


----------



## skinverde (Feb 16, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> yo lo probe con un trafo de 25+25 de 5 amper y andubo muy bien
> con uno de 33+33 tambien funciono bien
> con uno de 31+30 tambien andubo lo unico fijate si tenes los 12 amper asi funciona mejor
> suerte


 

Perfecto...ya vamos viento en popa entonces.,
Muchas gracias gustavo..
saludos.!!
solo me queda calcular el valor en corriente que estoy intentando averiguar.!!!
 creo que hay un metodo apartir de las dimensiones del nucleo y los voltajes entregados.??
en fin..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

skinverde dijo:


> ..... creo que hay un metodo apartir de las dimensiones del nucleo y los voltajes entregados.??
> en fin..


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## skinverde (Feb 16, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


 
Sos Grande Fogonazo.
era justo lo que necesitaba, ahora lamentablemente estoy un poco bajo a el 
valor de corriente que necesito...
en fin muchas gracias..ya no molesto mas en este tema.!!

bye


----------



## Electron772 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola amigo ,yo tengo  el mismo problema nose si ya lo resolvio y si es haci me gustaria que me orientara y saber que es lo que estaba fallando,yo le quite todos los transistores para checarlos y todos estan bien,pues la verdad no tengo idea que sea,pues lo hice como un entretenimiento y me quede estancado,ojala me pueda ayudar de antemano se lo agradesco.Saludos


----------



## palomo (Feb 24, 2010)

Si te refieres a tener B+ a la salida y ya quitaste los trasistores, te queda checar si no tienes alguna pista cruzada o algun tip o transistor volteado, debes de tener en cuenta que algunos fabricantes voltean la posicion en los pin y mas en los tipo BCXXX, lee el post **Puesta en marcha de un amplificador** y sigue los pasos si depues de esto sigues teniendo el mismo problema danos como informacion los pasos que has seguido las partes que ya checaste para tener una idea por donde poder guiarte.

Saludos.


----------



## Electron772 (Feb 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias palomo por tu ayuda,si me refiero a que me da corriente  de 40 v + por las salidas,boy aseguir los pasos que me dices y ya despues les cuento el resultado de antemano te agradesco la ayuda.Saludos que tengas buen dia


----------



## palomo (Feb 25, 2010)

Como un consejo extra y que deves de tener siempre en cuenta, es que los capacitores de efecto Miller en este caso deven de ser de mas de 150v para que no tengas problemas cuantanos como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## Electron772 (Feb 28, 2010)

Si palomo,yo pienso que estas en lo correcto con respecto a los capacitores de efecto miller,pues ya quite todos los transistores y estan en buena condicion,tanbien quite los capacitores de efecto miller y trate de conseguir unos de voltage mas alto,pero no encontre en mi localidad ,boy a tratar de conseguirlo y luego les cuento .Saludos


----------



## skinverde (Abr 30, 2010)

una consulta de seguida,
A mi proyecto pretendo instalarle unos condensadores de 87.000uF.
el unico problema es que son de 40Volt. (quiero utilizar esos debido a que se me a hecho imposible conseguir de 4700uf/63Volt; y estos los tengo a mi alcance)

¿tendré problemas, o mejor me explico al conectarlo en serie o paralelo a otro
condensador podré aunmentar el valor de voltaje con fin de llegar a los 63Volt
necesarios? 

de antemano muchas gracias.
saludos.!


----------



## Electron772 (May 1, 2010)

Hola skinverde,con respecto al capacitor que quieres usar se me hace muy grande en capacitancia para ese proyecto,tener en cuenta que para odtener 400w necesitas un transformador como de 12 amperes y segun los calculos son como 2000uf por amper,para aumentar la capacitancia los puedes usar en paralelo puedes comprar de los mas altos que se acerquen al valor que necesitas y recuerda que tienen que ser de mas voltage,porque si son inferiores pueden explotar te recomiendo como de 63 voltios.Espero te sirba de algo mi ayuda,pero espero alguien mas con mas conocimiento sobre este tema se una para que nos pueda ayudar. Asta luego que tengas buen dia.


----------



## skinverde (May 2, 2010)

Electron772 dijo:


> ,para aumentar la capacitancia los puedes usar en paralelo




Muchas gracias amigo mio.... entonces si me consigo 4   condensadores de 3.300 UF x 63V ELECTROLITICO, conecto de a 2 en paralelo, debería andar perfecto (y sobrado de cariño)..
Gracias nuevamente por su ayuda, lamentablemente pensé que los condensadores que tenía en mi poder de 80.000uf/40V los podría utilizar para este proyecto...

Tendré que ver ahora que uso les puedo dar....saludos y les cuento pronto como me va.!

Rodrigo Cofré Flores.


----------



## palomo (May 4, 2010)

Espero que mi intervencion no sea demaciado tarde, Skinverde si puedes ocupar los condensadores que tienes, si tienes 4, dos los puedes conectar en serie con esto logras tener 80V y 40 000uF, mas que sobrados y con esto ya no gastas, ahora que si nadamas tienes dos lo mejor es que te compres los de voltaje adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## skinverde (May 4, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Espero que mi intervencion no sea demaciado tarde,conectar en serie con esto logras tener 80V y 40 000uF




Estimado amigo.
Estoy muy agradecido de usted por el tiempo que se a tomado en responderme, aunque hubiese sido un gasto mas de todas maneras vale la pena hacerlo debido a que gracias usted aprendí lo que obtengo al conectar condensadores en serie y paralelo...

nuevamente gracias ya saben pronto les cuento como va el proyecto.,!

saludos.!


----------



## nacho_brc (Jun 10, 2010)

tengo un problema con este amplificador que arme y la verdad no puedo solucionarlo.. quiero saber si me pueden dar su opinion.. hace poco termine de armar la etapa de 200w + 200w de construya su videorockola.. la tengo con un transformador que en vacio me da 38v + 38v cuando la conecto todo bien.. quizas algunos ruidos de masa pero solucionables.. mi problema es que a bajo volumen anda bien el amp.. pero cuando empiezo a subir se me queman un par de resistencias.. una de ellas es una de 6.8ohm que esta conectada a uno de los transistores de salida.. la otra es una que esta a la salida de los parlantes de 10ohm.. la verdad nose que puede ser que me este haciendo eso.. el otro dia cambie la resistencia de 6.8ohm.. medi todo.. conecte y reventaron algunos transistores de la etapa preamplificadora.. los a1015 y un par de tip 42 y tip41.. cambie absolutamente todos.. cambie las resistencias.. conecto de nuevo despues de medir y se me vuelve a quemar la resistencia a medio volumen con cargas de 8ohm de impedancia.. la verdad si alguien a tenido algun problema similar me ayudaria de mucho sus ayudas.. tambien estube leyendo mas arriba en el post y mensionaron unos capacitores que tienen que ser de mas de 150v.. me gustaria saber cuales son en el circuito de ser posible.. desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## Electron772 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola,Nacho mira yo arme este amplificador,pero los problemas fueron diferentes a mi daba corriente a las salidas de las bocinas,en este caso supuestamente son los capacitores de poliester 2A104j que tienen que ser de mas de 100V,por el momento no lo e comprobado por falta de tiempo,mira deberias de checar todas las pistas que no este alguna por alli haciendo contacto con alguna otra,tambien no descartaria en checar las Bocinas que tengan algun corto o el cable dentro del gabinete esten en corto.Espero te sirba de algo Suerte.


----------



## palomo (Jun 11, 2010)

Te doy in TIP intenta con esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/ ya despues comenta como te fue y que encontraste.


----------



## skinverde (Jun 12, 2010)

Amigos nuevamente yo por aca.. les cuento
Estoy revisando el link de puesta en marcha y es rebueno por lo demas...
pero yo me encuentro con un problema casi como detalle que debido a mi inexperiencia esta la duda de la magnitud de él...

el tema es que al ensamblar el circuito del tema presente en ves de utilizar los transistores 
(D1047 y B817E en la parte de potencia, utilicé el mismo D1047 pero con un TIP36C)
El tema es que aun no mido ni pruebo valores de voltaje, porque antes de eso revise la 
continuidad entre lo que podría ser la espalda del Tr y el correspondiente disipador.

Según vi en un video aficionado, estas zonas de los Tr no debería indicar conmtinuidad alguna 
con el disipador, pero en este caso los 4 TIP36C, me acusar un contacto comun entre ellos...

mi duda es ¿Sería eso normal?

solo me e fijado que el encapsulado de los TIP36C en comparacion al original B817E, son diferentes
y no se si por ahi estaría mi error..

en fin solo me interesa que alguien conun poco mas de experiencia me diga si procedo o no, con la energizacion del circuito sino de alguna manera tendré que solucionarlo..

de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola skinverde. La diferencia entre el B817E y el Tip 36 esta en el encapsulado. El primero es todo plastico y el segundo tiene el terminal de colector al chasis. Lo que debes hacer antes de energizar tu circuito es colocar un aislante de mica al transistor y bujes plasticos al tornillo en el tip 36. Ademas de grasa siliconada entre el tip y la mica y entre la mica y el disipador.

De esta manera se aisla el terminal central y la carcasa del disipador.

Con el tester en continuidad verificas luego que quede bien aislado y listo.

No debe haber continuidad entre los terminales positivos de ninguno de los tr de potencia y la carcasa del disipador, tampoco con masa.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## skinverde (Jun 13, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> bujes plasticos al tornillo en el tip 36. Ademas de grasa siliconada entre el tip y la mica y entre la mica y el disipador.
> 
> De esta manera se aisla el terminal central y la carcasa del disipador.



gracias estimado ese es mi gran problema,, no tenía lo bujes para los tornillos...
ahora que ya estoy listo, conecté el circuito a una alimentacion de 31x0x31..
elvoltaje rectificado a la entrada es de 41,8Vdc, asi que estariamos OK.

solo me llamo la atencion algo, a los 3 minutos de conectado el circuito elevan su temperatura
4 transistores, 2 por canal, 
son los TIP41 y 42C "solo dos por canal", será eso normal, o será necesario 
acoplarlos a un disipador cada uno de ellos..??


saludos y gracias.!


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 14, 2010)

Si los que calientan son los driver no seria raro que lleven un pequeño disipador.

Mira aca en este link del proyecto que dice esactamente esto: 
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w2.php

Ahora si tienes un osciloscopio y puedes medir la onda de señal en los colectores de los tr que calientan, verifica que no esten oscilando en muy alta frecuencia (generalmente se observa como un pastito que acoimpaña la onda de señal) y entonces debes verificar los capacitores de 330 picos (ojo son 331 en la carcasa) e ir bajando su valor hasta lograr que esta oscilacion de alta frecuencia desaparezca ya que puede ser el causante del calentamiento. Tambien prueba soldar este capacitor sobre los terminales del mismo tip porque aveces es mejor esto que utilizar las pistas de pcb.). Prueba con otros capacitores para verificar que no tengan perdidas.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## skinverde (Jun 15, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Si los que calientan son los driver no seria raro que lleven un pequeño disipador.
> capacitores de 330 picos (ojo son 331 en la carcasa)



Estimado José.
Debido a que soy  aficionado no poseo aun un osciloscopio como para revisar con mas detalle el circuito "lamentable", pero ya que nombras eso referente al condensador de 330picos, noté que mi condensador instalado en su carcasa dice explicitamente (330) y segun tu comentas debería ser en carcasa (331)???
quizas por ahi está el unico problema que tengo. Como dato adicional te cuento que ya probé y energicé los circuitos y les conecté parlantes en un canal de sus salidas, noté que en cuanto a potencia e escuchado otros equipos de 100W con mas poder que el que nos convoca..
mis hipotesis fueron con respecto a los cables sueltos (repito fué solo una prueba)..

ahora estimado si me confirma que debería llevar un capacitor que en su encapsulado diga 331, parto corriendo a la tienda de electronica e instalo el correspondiente...

le adjunto una foto que al hacer zoom se debería ver el capacitor mencionado..

PD: ya instalé disipadores en los driver (porsiacaso)  hasta se ven bonitos

saludos amigo jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 15, 2010)

Te confirmo que debe decir 331 en la carcasa del capacitor si es que se trata de un capacitor ceramico. Eso es porque ese tipo de nomenclatura indica la capacidad en picofaradios con el ultimo digito indicando la cantidad de ceros despues del numero entreo.

330 indica 33 y cero 0. Lo cual seria 33 picos.
105 indica 10 y 5 ceros, lo cual ndica 1000000 picos o lo que es lo mismo 1 uf.

Por otro lado aca en las fotos del proyecto mira que dice lo que te indique arriba. 

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/imagenes/proyectos/amp400w/amp400w11.jpg

La causa de que suene muy bajo pueden ser varias:

Una resistencia con el valor cambiado principalemnte en los tr de salida. 
Una r con el valor cambiado de la realimentacion.
Falta de señal de entrada o mayor salida en el preamplificador que lo excita. 
etc.

Suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## skinverde (Jun 15, 2010)

Perfecto Juan Jose.

Mañana mismo voy a la tienda de electronica por los capacitores correspondientes, de 
seguro que el hombre d ela tienda se equivocó y yo que no revisé bien "se me pasó"..

Con respecto a las resistencias de seguro estan en orden, solo podría ver 
el cable desde el pre hacia el amplificador, me han dicho que es recomendable un 
cable apantallado y yo le puse un cable comun y silvestre..

pero ya claro está que el capacitor esta erroneo..
gracias y le comento como me fué.!

saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Jun 18, 2010)

yo solucione la mayoria de los problemas que tenia... los problemas de ruido se solucionan colocando separadores metalicos con el chasis metalico.. usando cable mallado y alejando el transformador lo mas posible.. tambien note que el ruido cambia de acuerdo a la posicion del transformador.. en mi caso al ponerlo perpendicular a la plaqueta disminuia el ruido.. practicamente no se escucha ningun zumbido ni nada parecido.. lo que si sigo con el mismo problema de antes es que me calientan las parejas de drivers que estan alejadas de los transistores de potencia un tip 41c y un tip42c por rama.. tambien e notado que uno de los canales suena un poco mas despacio que el otro.. supongo que algun transistor de mala calidad me debe estar jugando una mala pasada.. mi duda es la de los drivers aver si skinverde lo a solucionado.. saludos..


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 18, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> yo solucione la mayoria de los problemas que tenia... los problemas de ruido se solucionan colocando separadores metalicos con el chasis metalico.. usando cable mallado y alejando el transformador lo mas posible.. tambien note que el ruido cambia de acuerdo a la posicion del transformador.. en mi caso al ponerlo perpendicular a la plaqueta disminuia el ruido.. practicamente no se escucha ningun zumbido ni nada parecido.. lo que si sigo con el mismo problema de antes es que me calientan las parejas de drivers que estan alejadas de los transistores de potencia un tip 41c y un tip42c por rama.. tambien e notado que uno de los canales suena un poco mas despacio que el otro.. supongo que algun transistor de mala calidad me debe estar jugando una mala pasada.. mi duda es la de los drivers aver si skinverde lo a solucionado.. saludos..


 
Nacho, los driver del 95 % de las estapas de potencia llevan un pequeño disipador tipo U. Fijate en las fotos del proyecto original y veras que indican que estos calientan (eso es normal) y que deben llevar disipador.


Skin, como te fue con tu proyecto?

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## lencho1910 (Jun 18, 2010)

tengo un transformador que da sin rectificar 55-0-55 me sirve para este proyecto


----------



## nacho_brc (Jun 20, 2010)

no creo que te sirva.. vas a tener que cambiar algunos valores de resistencias supongo.. creo que esta bastante al limite con los 38-0-38 que le meti yo.. teoricamente los transistores drivers soportan 100v y los de potencia 160v.. eso dice al menos el datasheet de ambos..


----------



## lencho1910 (Jun 21, 2010)

cuales serian los transistores driver indicados para este voltaje, serviran los C5200 y su complemento para la etapa de salida


----------



## simplespectro (Jun 21, 2010)

En estos casos lo que se hace antes de arrancar el ampli ,es poner una resistencia en la rama positiva y otra en la negativa ,casi siempre son de 47 ohms 5 watts, para evitar posible quemada de ampli ,se chequea  que la salida no tenga tencion continua, mayormente si todo esta bien casi siempre tenes una tencion continua de ,alrrededor de 10 milivolts a 50 milivos, de hay no pasa, en caso contrario que sale una continua se tienden a calentar estas resistencias, es hay cuando apagas todo y revisas que todo este en orden, se supone que si todo esta bien, te tiene que salir andando como el canal que te funciono ,en todo caso revisa el impreso que este todo bien ,los trs luego vuelve a colocar las resistencias ,sin colocar la carga (el parlante), si estas no calientan apaga el ampli saca las resistencia ,arranca el ampli con la entrada a masa, calocale la carga y seguro anda apaga el ampli ,saca la entrada  de masa , inyectale señal y tiene que andar ,mas que esto no te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 21, 2010)

lencho1910 dijo:


> cuales serian los transistores driver indicados para este voltaje, serviran los C5200 y su complemento para la etapa de salida



Los transistores que uses, tienen que soportar más de 160V.


----------



## skinverde (Jul 5, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Nacho, los driver del 95 % de las estapas de potencia llevan un pequeño disipador tipo U. Fijate en las fotos del proyecto original y veras que indican que estos calientan (eso es normal) y que deben llevar disipador.
> 
> 
> Skin, como te fue con tu proyecto?
> ...




Si confirmola normalidad de lo mencionado por nuestro amigo JuanJose..
yo apliqué disipadores y todo anda normal..

Por mi parte me encuentro en la etapa final del proyecto (chasis, maderas, etc)
ycon ansias de poder sacarle el jugo al aparato este..

les adjunto unas fotos de como voy..
si viene cierto es casi igual al del proyecto original, pero el hecho de ser
mi primer proyecto realizado me tiene bastante conforme y feliz...

saludos amigo y pronot con mas imagenes.!!


----------



## gutierrezjavierj (Nov 16, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> tengo un problema con este amplificador que arme y la verdad no puedo solucionarlo.. quiero saber si me pueden dar su opinion.. hace poco termine de armar la etapa de 200w + 200w de construya su videorockola.. la tengo con un transformador que en vacio me da 38v + 38v cuando la conecto todo bien.. quizas algunos ruidos de masa pero solucionables.. mi problema es que a bajo volumen anda bien el amp.. pero cuando empiezo a subir se me queman un par de resistencias.. una de ellas es una de 6.8ohm que esta conectada a uno de los transistores de salida.. la otra es una que esta a la salida de los parlantes de 10ohm.. la verdad nose que puede ser que me este haciendo eso.. el otro dia cambie la resistencia de 6.8ohm.. medi todo.. conecte y reventaron algunos transistores de la etapa preamplificadora.. los a1015 y un par de tip 42 y tip41.. cambie absolutamente todos.. cambie las resistencias.. conecto de nuevo despues de medir y se me vuelve a quemar la resistencia a medio volumen con cargas de 8ohm de impedancia.. la verdad si alguien a tenido algun problema similar me ayudaria de mucho sus ayudas.. tambien estube leyendo mas arriba en el post y mensionaron unos capacitores que tienen que ser de mas de 150v.. me gustaria saber cuales son en el circuito de ser posible.. desde ya muchas gracias..


 

como estas nacho...como solucionaste el tema de las resistencias yio tambien tengo el mismo trafo y se me quema una rest de la salida 6.8 ohm creo que es de una salida la izquierda anda barbaro pero cuando cambie de canal se me predio fuegho la resistencia de la etapa de potencia. gracias


----------



## cmolinal (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola amigos, estoy ensamblando el amplificador de 400 watts de const. su video rokola, ayer  me fui a comprar todos los componentes pero hoy revisando e visto que la chica de la tienda me ha dado 2 B817 C en lugar de 2 B817E. cual es la diferencia entre estos dos transistores. en la lista de materiales piden B817E.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

No lo tomes a mal, ya que es algo que simplemente tu puedes hacer, buscas el datasheet de uno y del otro y te fijas la diferencia, puede qeu te sirva puede que no, coteja tensión C-E corriente y potencia si esos valores son similares o mayors te sirve si hay diferencias en uno solo de esos parametrso no te servira. Como el componete esta nuevo sin uso, te lo pueden cambiar.
El tema es que si nadie los conoce tiene que hacer lo que te digo, y te parece justo que alguien haga el trabajo por ti?


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (May 31, 2011)

Hola yo tambien lo arme es un caÑo de amplificador y suena muy bien.

Hola como estan , note que ponian que calentabam los drivers . Puedo decirles que se mantienen tibios , y a estado andando varios dias a prueba , ahi deje algunas fotos del proyecto ,   muy bueno skinverde .

Aca estoy armando la segunda , ya con un poco mas de prolijidad , veremos como queda . Esta me la encargaron

Si el trafo tiene en alterna 45+45   tienen que usar  5200 y 1943


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 21, 2011)

Hola CAMALEON PRODUCCIONES, excelente aporte muy buen diseño y trabajo te felicito, colegas que tal os parece este Power Amplifier Complementario Ruso de 500W RMS por canal a 8Ω y 1000W RMS a 4Ω: Stereo 1000W y 2000W RMSsegun su diseño instalando o quitando los Power Transistor da la potencia deseada que opinan les dejo el Diagrama


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (Oct 21, 2011)

Hola akashi muchas gracias , voy a estudiar el diseÑo ruso y ver si ago el pcb , se ve interesante. Ahora estoy terminando unos diseÑos de fuente y un control de cooler por temperatura , pronto subire las fotos para compartirlas , saludos.


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 22, 2011)

CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES dijo:


> Hola akashi muchas gracias , voy a estudiar el diseÑo ruso y ver si ago el pcb , se ve interesante. Ahora estoy terminando unos diseÑos de fuente y un control de cooler por temperatura , pronto subire las fotos para compartirlas , saludos.



Hola colega vale lo que necesites o necesite estamos pa colaborarnos, se ve muy interesante tus diseños y mas que le trabajas muy bien a los Power Amplifier, el control del coler es digital con display o solo analogoesta interesante muy interesante vale subelas haber que tal va, yo hago los sensores de temperatura con un operacional LM358 y el sensor lo fabrico con el transistor que traen los Mic encapsulados, con el pin del centro le hago la sonda térmica, se pueden hacer muchos mas sensores a partir de ese peke transistor que traen los Mic, y su funcionamiento es simple la sonda manda la señal al operacional el cual eleva su respuesta y cuando rebaza los grados equilibrados los cuales regulados con control y el disparo lo realizo con un 4017 a 3 secuancias  y nuevamente os felicito por esos grandes aportes


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola amigos devuelta por aca compartiendo unos diseÑos aver que les parecen .

Separe un canal de la de 400w de videorockola y le saque la parte de fuente y quedo como resultado este diseÑo que les dejo , lleva los mismos componentes que la original pero mono , espero les guste , y tambien les dejo un diseÑo para una fuente de mi invencion , es sencilla pero muy util . Con varias salidas reguladas y doble salida para dos etapas de amplificacion , la pueden conectar a un trafo con secundario de 36.0.36 7 ampers y otro secundario u otro trafo aparte de 12 a 15 v x 2 ampers.
Espero les alla gustado , saludos.


----------



## palomo (Oct 25, 2011)

AKASHI dijo:


> colegas que tal os parece este Power Amplifier Complementario Ruso de 500W RMS por canal a 8Ω y 1000W RMS a 4Ω: Stereo 1000W y 2000W RMSsegun su diseño instalando o quitando los Power Transistor da la potencia deseada que opinan les dejo el Diagrama


 

Segun el diagrama que pones marca con rojo que el voltaje maximo es de +-75Vcd , dudo mucho que con esa alimentacion llegue a entregar tal potencia, si creo que entregue los 500W pero a 4Ω no mas.

Saludos


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 23, 2012)

CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES dijo:


> Hola yo tambien lo arme es un caÑo de amplificador y suena muy bien.
> 
> Hola como estan , note que ponian que calentabam los drivers . Puedo decirles que se mantienen tibios , y a estado andando varios dias a prueba , ahi deje algunas fotos del proyecto ,   muy bueno skinverde .
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, estoy encargando los materiales para armar este Amplificador esterio...igual al tuyo...
La duda es que mi proveedor de materiales me da resistencias de R 0.47 ohmios 15w - en ves de 5w que son las que trae el ampli original...
se las pido igual o las consigo si o si de 5w,,,


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (Ago 23, 2012)

hola como estas , lo que sucede que son muy grandes , fijate si no tiene de 5w si consigue de 7w . pero mi recomendacion es que consigas las de 5w , porque las de 7w tambien son mas grandes , cuando la termines subi fotos , suerte con el ampli , es un caño .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2012)

darioreyes dijo:


> Hola Amigo, estoy encargando los materiales para armar este Amplificador esterio...igual al tuyo...
> La duda es que mi proveedor de materiales me da resistencias de R 0.47 ohmios 15w - en ves de 5w que son las que trae el ampli original...
> se las pido igual o las consigo si o si de 5w,,,



Las resistencias de 15W son demasiado grandes en tamaño, funcionan igual pero ocupan espacio de vicio.


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (Ago 23, 2012)

exacto , ya las de 7w sobran . imaginate las de 15 .


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 23, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Las resistencias de 15W son demasiado grandes en tamaño, funcionan igual pero ocupan espacio de vicio.



Si la verdad que si,,, voy a esperar conseguir las de 5w... muchas gracias


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (Ago 23, 2012)

Dale mejor . Saludos y cualquier duda estoy a tu disposicion .


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 23, 2012)

de andar el amplificador anda y muy bien, los drivers si tiene que tener disipadores porque calientan, en mi caso modifique un poco el circuito y le puse un par mas de transistores por cada lado, ademas use el 5200 y su complementario, no el b817 ni el d1047


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola amigos, monte este amplificador con un trafo 33 - 0 - 33 de un amperaje aceptable, cuando mido todos los valores de voltaje estan todos okey, alimento con audio pero cuando subo volumen un poco menos de la mitad distorsiona (distorsion por recorte). Esta distorsion la pude medir con un osciloscopio que hace mucho tiempo compre, se puede observar claramente el recorte de la señal, lo que no me parece es que ese clipping sea a un volumen relativamente bajo, pues el amplificador deberia de mandar 100w rms por lo menos por canal sin recorte de señal. 

Cabe destacar que los transformadores proporcionan suficiente corriente y la alimentacion rectificada es de +-45v dc. Me parece que es un problema del diseño del amplificador el cual no tiene una ganancia aceptable que aproveche bien los transistores de salida b688 y d718.

Mi pregunta era para saber si alguno me puede orientar sobre la manera en la cual pueda aumentar un poco la ganancia del amplificador, la cual me parece es muy baja


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya que tienes osciloscopio, puedes "rastrear" donde se genera el recorte desde los transistores de salida hacia la etapa de entrada.

¿ Recorta el pico +, el pico - o ambos ?


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola Fogonazo, el recorte se presenta de forma simetrica, en el pico mas y en el pico menos se puede ver el recorte de igual manera, esto me hace pensar que el punto de trabajo esta bien.

Lo que me indicas de rastrear en que punto se produce el recorte es lo que pense para ver donde se comienza a producir el problema e intentar salvar la inversion la cual fue un poco fuerte

No puede ser que bote tan poquitos WRMS sin recortar, no creo que llegue a 30 wrms sin recortar pues coloque un par de resistencias a 4 ohms como parlantes de 25w y no se entibiaron


----------



## fededesalta (Jul 9, 2015)

Despues de leer la advertencia de que nadie ha publicado mas mjes hace masde 6 meses y de haber preguntado ya sobre este amplificador, obteniendo como respuesta no crear temas tratados ,me he decidido pues a preguntar directamente acá.

  No consigo los reemplazos de los tip 41 y 42 que serian los MJE 15032 y MJE 15033 o en su defecto
A 1087 y C 4793.Aclaro que lo quiero armar con los 2SC 5200 con una corriente de 40 + 40.

Alguien que lo haya armado tiene la solucion?.

 Espero esta vez haber preguntado donde corresponde
           Saludos a todos,  y gracias x su tiempo
                        Federico


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 9, 2015)

Son transistores de 40v 6a, podes usar cualquiera que sea en ese rango y especifico para audio/switch si es un poco "mejor" en cualidades es mejor, creo que su ganancia B es de 50 o era 30??... busca bien eso ademas VCE(sat)=1,5V... si pones complementarios un poco distintos tendrás que variar su resistencia de base (aumentarla si tiene mayor ganancia, o bajarla si tiene menos) es un transistor bastante común, anota sus datos y cuando vayas a comprar pídeles uno y su complementario con las características mas aproximadas! 

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 9, 2015)

Los TIP deberian ser TIP41C y TIP42C(6A,100V,65W) los B también te podrian servir son hasta 80V, es decir cualquier transistor que puedas conseguir en tu ciudad que tenga las características mencionadas, te puede servir.
Si aún asi no logras conseguir alguno que te sirva, podes pedirlo a alguna casa de electrónica de la Ciudad de Córdoba, que alli se consigue normalmenste y sin problema, fijate en las pájinas amarillas de la guía


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2015)

fededesalta dijo:


> Despues de leer la advertencia de que nadie ha publicado mas mjes hace masde 6 meses y de haber preguntado ya sobre este amplificador, obteniendo como respuesta no crear temas tratados ,me he decidido pues a preguntar directamente acá. . . .



En los temas viejos y/o sin actividad no se admiten nuevas respuestas, pero si se admiten nuevas consultas.


----------



## fededesalta (Jul 10, 2015)

Gracias por  las respuestas, resulta que acà en Salta capital, tenemos solamente 3 negocios y los 3 son pequeños, de los cuales a veces 1 no abre sus puertas, el otro esta con muchos faltantes, se entiende no?.
        Con todo respeto, no entiendo lo de Fogonazo;

      En los temas viejos y/o sin actividad no se admiten nuevas respuestas, pero si se admiten nuevas consultas."
 Como me van a responder, si no se admiten nuevas respuestas y para que preguntar si aceptan preguntas pero no respuestas.
  Soy nuevo en el foro y ya pregunte por esto en otra seccion, donde me responden no crear temas nuevos cuando ya existen.
      Si estoy entendiendo mal, por favor aclarenme.
                     Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2015)

fededesalta dijo:


> . . . Con todo respeto, no entiendo lo de Fogonazo;
> 
> En los temas viejos y/o sin actividad no se admiten nuevas respuestas, pero si se admiten nuevas consultas."
> Como me van a responder, si no se admiten nuevas respuestas y para que preguntar si aceptan preguntas pero no respuestas.
> ...



No se admiten nuevas respuestas a *consultas viejas* y/o sin actividad.
Si publicas una *pregunta*, esta  es vieja  

Y si se puede responder a ella


----------



## fededesalta (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok se entendio.
   Encontre un error, en la lista de materiales en pdf figura  6800uF/63V y en la instruccion de armado en la pagina dice 4700uF.
           Pregunta; tengo para filtrar la fuente de este amplificador, 8 condensadores de 1500uF/70v.Me quiero ahorrar unos $$$  y reciclar componentes
.Cuantos conviene ponerle?.La idea es armar  un transformador de 40+40 a 10 o 12 amp. como recomienda la construccion.
        Tendria tambien que cambiar los diodos de 6 amp que me pide la lista por otros de 12 amp?.
            Gracias x adelantado y buen fin de semana


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 11, 2015)

Seguro que dice una cosa y luego colocó otra por el mismo punto que señala usted mas abajo, para ahorrarse unos pesos...

Si puede pero la suma total de capacidad tendrá un extra de perdidas así que tendrá que usar al menos 1 capacitor extra de 1500uF...  según usted calcule...
Puede usarlos sin problema pero agregue 1 o 2 extra 
Aquí tiene los cálculos y algunas pautas de diseño!

Saludos!


----------



## fededesalta (Jul 11, 2015)

Shevchenko
Que gran ayuda.Gracias por la info sus conocimientos y su tiempo.Tremenda explicacion y con humor, fogonazo es un recapo.Da gusto leer y aprender sus conocimientos


----------

